# FAiled colonoscopy, screamed in pain



## Runnergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

I had a colonoscopy yesterday after 48hours of fasting. The doc aborted it because I was in pain and screaming. I vaguely remember this. Now they want me to do the entire prep again beginning this saturday and have the colonoscopy done under general. what an awful feeling. i was so anxious to get it over with, now i have to do it again. Is this common? The Dr's and nurses seemed annoyed with me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People's bodies react differently to various methods of sedation and sometimes people do need something other than the norm.I don't know the percentages, but one thing to keep track of for future use is what you were given and why that didn't work well and have that information for the doctors.Unfortunately there isn't a good way to test ahead of time to see who really needs what, so often they don't know you have a problem until you do.


----------

